# My homemade beach cart



## Linkovich

Thought I would post this b/c I had a hard timefinding ideas to build this one. Maybe this will help someone out.

Didn't want to spend $100+ on a beach cart so I decided to make my own. I used 1.5" sch40 PVC, wheels from a kids power wheel, and 1/2" all thread for the axle. All total I have about $30 in it.

The tall poles in the rear detach and are actually my sand spikes.










Here's a pic with the rod holders removed.










Here's a couple shots at the beach with it loaded down.



















I built itto fit my 75qt cooler exactly, but loaded with ice and gear it was little heavy causing the plastice tires to sink some. Loaded as it is in the above pics with the smaller cooler it works great and I still have plenty of room for all of my gear.

I've never used any other cart so I dont really have anything to compare it too, but it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Chris Phillips

Good job! One of the better home built ones I've seen...


----------



## Redfish

Nice Looking Cart, Look's Like it works to Me!!!:clap


----------



## excelrfg

Nice cart:bowdown


----------



## JointVenture

that's great! I really like the sandspike combo that you worked in!:clap


----------



## pappastratos

Nice cart, I have been wanting to make one for years. I have had the power wheels tires to make it for years. Does the axle pass all the way thru the tube or attached on the bottom ? I been wanting make one with several rod holders, but the "T"'s will weaken it. Also, I have to be able to partially dissassemble & take 300 miles home !!


----------



## Linkovich

> *pappastratos (4/2/2010)*Nice cart, I have been wanting to make one for years. I have had the power wheels tires to make it for years. Does the axle pass all the way thru the tube or attached on the bottom ? I been wanting make one with several rod holders, but the "T"'s will weaken it. Also, I have to be able to partially dissassemble & take 300 miles home !!


Yeah the axle passes all the way through.I used some 3/4"PVCover the axle to space thewheelsout from the cart.I'm sure there is a better design, but I built this one on the fly one afternoon out of boardom. I have another set of wheels so I may build another one and make some modifications, but this one has worked great so far.

I thought about makinga cartthat would hold more rods, but those PVC joints add upquick in weight and price. If you makea cartthat you can take apart make sure the joints that aren't glued are pinned in some way. Otherwise it will come apart or twist out of alignmentwhen loaded down in the sand. I learned that lesson when I built a cart for my kayak that need to be able to break down.

Anotherthing to think about istrying to find a piece of copper tubing or something similar, and sleaving the inside of the wheel with that. That way the axle is resting onthe metalinstead of the plastic of the wheels.


----------



## pappastratos

I will try it. Trying to figure out a different axle, seems like the threaded shaft will eventually mess up the inside of the wheels. Even thought of adding a front wheel between the 2 main pieces


----------



## kooljay

I made oncouple of yewars a go and I got old inflatable tires from my local lawnmover salavge place for tires. they were less likely to sink than the hard plastic one and ran about 7.00 each witht he rims. THat cart looks good!


----------



## Rachel

The photos for the beach cart are not showing up. Would you email them to me?
[email protected]

Thank you


----------

